# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  4 بصات للحصاحيصا + تسجيل لاعب = دخول المجلس

## عمرعثمان

*غريب امر الاعلام المريخي في تناوله لما يخص المريخ ويعني ويهتم بترتيب البيت المريخي من الداخل لما يوازى تاريخ المريخ كنادي قيادي له ارثه الكبير الذي يفترض ان يحتذي به ولكن!!!
فمع اقتراب انتخابات مجلس الادارة بدأت ترشح الترشيحات الى السطح كل حسب (زوله) ومايربطه به من صداقة او قرابة او(شراكة ذكية) فاختلت المقاييس والمعاير التي يجب ان تتبع حتى نوجد مجلس ادارة راشد يعالج عثرات الماضي القريب بكل عيوبه التى خصمت من المريخ كثيرا واتت لنا بمن هم اقل قامة من تبوء مناصب بمجلس ادارة المريخ فاذا كان البديل يملك ميزات لاعلاقة لها بالعمل الاداري المؤسسي البحت(كالمال وخلافه)فاننا نكرر عثرات الماضي بصورة اكثر قبحا واشد مرارة لاننا نعلم مواطن الضعف ونعمد الى تكرارها بصورة يكون الصراع فيها (صراع جيوب لاعقول) فالمريخ لايحتاج للمال بقدر مايحتاج للعقول التى تديرالمريخ كمؤسسة مستقلة لها (مالها) الذي يحركها بعيدا عن الشخوص والاسماء والمسميات .
فبمنتهى البساطة الدخول لمجلس اداراة المريخ تحول عند البعض من (العضوية المستجلبة ) الى (البصات المكندشة) التى تحمل الالتراس وجموع المشجعين الى مباريات الولايات او المساهمة في تسجيل لاعب كبير , فهل تكفي 4 بصات مكندشة الى شندي اومدني او الحصاحيصا او حتى طائرة خاصة لكادقلي لدخول فلان اوعلان لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ.
سنقرا في الفترة القادمة كثيرا ان (فلان مكانه مجلس المريخ) وان علان الذي سجل اللاعب الفلاني مكانه شاغرا بالمجلس وكثيرا من عبارات الاطراء والمدح والشحن العاطفي غير المؤسس .
فاذا كانت اربعة بصات تكفي لدخول مجلس الادارة سنجد في مباراة الحصاحيصا الف حافلة وبص متأهبة للذهاب للحصاحيصا مدعومة بالوجبات والمكيفات محلي ومستورد وغيرها من المحفزات للجمهور
حقيقة ازمة المريخ ازمة اعلام لايعرف كيف يكتب وماذا يختار ان يكتب ولمن يكتب هل للمريخ ام للاصدقاء والاقارب واصحاب الشراكات الذكية؟
فالمريخ يحتاج للجميع بالفكر والدعم العقلاني لا العاطفي الاجوف فاكتبوا للمريخ الكيان وماينفعه فقط بعيدا عن الانا الضيق يرحمكم الله.
*

----------


## مرهف

*حديثك واضح جداً وهو حقيقة ماثلة امامنا نقرأ ونتابع ونتحسر ونتأسف
..
تبقت بيننا وبينهم اقل من شعرة اخاف ان نغضب ونقوم بقطعها
وحينها ستكون المعركة الكبري التي لا فاصل فيها بين الجد والهزل
...


*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

حديثك واضح جداً وهو حقيقة ماثلة امامنا نقرأ ونتابع ونتحسر ونتأسف
..
تبقت بيننا وبينهم اقل من شعرة اخاف ان نغضب ونقوم بقطعها
وحينها ستكون المعركة الكبري التي لا فاصل فيها بين الجد والهزل
...




اخي مرهف 
دوما كلماتك تزيدني اصرارا  على الابحار عكس التيار ,واشد ساعد على المجداف 

------
اظن شعرة معاوية على وشك الانقطاع ,لان الغد لايحتمل
*

----------


## ابن الخطاب

*كلام عين العقل
وحقيقة ده الحاصل
والمشجع المسكين يتعاطف 
الله يكون في العون
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اخي عمر سلامات
انه مزمل الذي يعتقد ان المريخ ملك له 
وكلنا نقراء ونسمع تلميعه لقطب المريخ الشاب لدخول المجلس
ولكن الحل في يدنا ياشباب المريخ بالعضويه التي تحصلنا عليها 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن الخطاب
					

كلام عين العقل
وحقيقة ده الحاصل
والمشجع المسكين يتعاطف 
الله يكون في العون



 تسلم اخوي بن الخطاب

شعب المريخ لم يعد مسكينا والحمدلله
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اخي عمر سلامات
انه مزمل الذي يعتقد ان المريخ ملك له 
وكلنا نقراء ونسمع تلميعه لقطب المريخ الشاب لدخول المجلس
ولكن الحل في يدنا ياشباب المريخ بالعضويه التي تحصلنا عليها 



اخوي مرتضى سلاااااااااااام

انتهى عهد الوصايات ونحن نؤيد حزب السيد 
*

----------


## jafaros

*:hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::hhheeeart4::h  hheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*يوسف ابو حمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

والبلمع ليهو بتاع كبد الحقيقة .....

من هو ابوحميد ؟؟؟ 

ماهو تاريخه مع المريخ ؟؟؟ 

هل اربعة بصات لشندي والكورة القادمة مع النيل ايضاً اربعة بصات للحصاحيصا 

واحضار شاشات بدلاً عن الشاشات  المسروووووقة من الاستاد  ؟؟؟ 

بالاضافة الي تسجيل اللاعب لاسانا فانية سابقاً ... 

لكن نقول ونعمل شنو مع الهيمنة الاعلامية التي تسيطر علي العقول الشابه ههاهاهاهاه 

والتلميع الاعلامي لكل من هب ودب ياعمر بدخول المجلس 

مجلس المريخ ده مفروض انتخاباته تكون اخطر من انتخابات الكونقرس الامريكي ؟؟!! 

الله يصبرنا ونحيا ونشوف 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المشكلة اصبحت السياسية في المريخ من يدفع هو الاحق بدخول المجلس لا علاقة لذلك بالمؤهلات والسيرة الذاتية 
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*لا نوالى غير الوالى ونحن مع كل  من يختاره الوالى 
السيد جمال الوالى الريئس المحبوب 
اختار من تشاء ليعينك فى قيادة المريخ ونحن معك اين ما تسير واين ما تتجه فى كل زمان ومكان  فى الصيف فى الخريف تحت المطر وعز الشتاء
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

لا نوالى غير الوالى ونحن مع كل  من يختاره الوالى 
السيد جمال الوالى الريئس المحبوب 
اختار من تشاء ليعينك فى قيادة المريخ ونحن معك اين ما تسير واين ما تتجه فى كل زمان ومكان  فى الصيف فى الخريف تحت المطر وعز الشتاء






     فهم السؤال نصف الاجابه  

               :624293:

*

----------


## mageedy62

*الاخوة الاعزاء اصحاب الردود اعلاه لكم التحية والود ورمضان كريم . حسب راى الشخصى ان ماكتبتمونه فيه كثيرا من الصاح فقط تنقصه الحمكة وبعض من العقل . فانتم وحسب علمى اصحاب مشروع شباب من اجل المريخ . له رؤية وسياسة وراى واضح كما لنا نحن ايضا فى الطريقة التى يدار بها المريخ اليم وايضا نوعية الاشخاص الموجودون فى مجلس الادارة .اذن فليكن موعدنا صناديق الانتخابات دون ان نمس الاشخاص فقط ارى ان يكتب الناس عن المريخ الذى يريدون ومواصفات الاشخاص الذين يودون وجودهم فى مجلس الادارة القادم .دون ان نفقد وحدتنا فالكيان يسع الجميع ويحتاج الجميع . ولبكن اسوتنا فى ذلك الرسول الكريم ( ص) حين يقول ما بال الرجل يفعل كذا وكذا دون ذكر لاسم او تعريض لشخص ........... ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لقد أدهشني الموضوع المطروح للنقاش و بعض الردود 
دعونا نناقش دون انفعال أو إفتراض سوء النية أو تحويل الموضوع لتناكف شخصي 
لقد وضعنا ثقتنا في شباب من أجل المريخ و هي تنبع من إيماننا التام بأن الغالبية إن لم يكونوا جميعهم من الشباب المثقف الذي يحمل فكراً ناضجاً و رؤى واضحة لكيفية إدارة هذا الكيان الكبير فإذا كان ما يكتب مزمل أو غيره يؤثر فيهم و يوجههم لما يهدف فلا يسعنا إلا نستعوض الله في الذين وضعنا فيهم كل آمالنا و طموحاتنا في مريخ جديد يدار بعقلية نافذة و روية ثاقبة و برامج مدروسة . . . نحن ما زالت لدينا كامل الثقة في هؤلاء الشباب و عليه فليكتب مزمل أو غيره ما شاء له أن يكتب و ليلمع من أراد أن يلمع ففي النهاية لا يصح إلا الصحيح فالطوفان قادم ليكنس كل ما لا نفع منه و لا فائدة ترجى من وجوده
و التحية و الود للجميع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*زي ما قال ليكم اخونا مرتضى الحل في اياديكم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب عمر عثمان تحياتي يارائع
اعتقد ان المريخي يوسف ابوحميد ده افضل من عناصر كثيرة موجودة بمجلس المريخ حاليا
واعتقد ان مزمل ليس بيلمع فيه وانما بيذكر اشياء ملموسة ولااعتقد ان فيها غرض
هل حب المريخ يحتاج لغرض
امثال ابو حميد ده يستحقوا دخول المجلس افضل من اعضاء الكومبارس ديل

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياعمنا الحوشابي والله للاسف هذه المزمل مؤثر تاثير سلبي في نصف الشعب المريخي 
وياكسلاوي ياطيب ذي ابو حميد البلمع فيه مزمل دا بعد يخش المجلس ماحتشوف منو اي شي ذي الاعضاء الاسي قاعدين 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الميدان ياحميدان

الناس تكرب وتشيل الشيله المسئولية تاريخيه

والناس شدة المئزر 

ياناس ابوحميد ليس لنا فيه راي 

شدو حيلكم ياشباب من اجل المريخ
والكورة في ملعبنا
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلموا ياشباب

المسألة ليست ابوحميد او سواه  المسألة في ترك شعب المريخ يختار من يراه مناسب دون وصايا او توجيه مبطن ,فالحمد لله انتهى عهد الاستجلاب دون رجعة فلانريد ان نفسد ذلك بالوصايا, فعلى ابوحميد او سواه ان يقدم نفسه بفكره لا ان يقدمه الاخرون اذا  كان واثقا في نفسه ويحمل الفكر قبل المال 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

لا نوالى غير الوالى ونحن مع كل من يختاره الوالى 
السيد جمال الوالى الريئس المحبوب 
اختار من تشاء ليعينك فى قيادة المريخ ونحن معك اين ما تسير واين ما تتجه فى كل زمان ومكان فى الصيف فى الخريف تحت المطر وعز الشتاء



حسي الوالي علاقتو شنو بمضمون البوست ؟؟؟!!!!!!. بعدين الناس القاعدة دي أغلبهم (تقريباً) جوا مع الوالي عملوا شنو للمريخ؟؟؟!!!. 
أتمني زمن العلاقات الشخصية والمصالح الضيقة والتلميع الساطع واللامع أن يغيب من خارطة المريخ .. من يجد في نفسه الكفاءة بماله وفكره ووقته عليه أن يتقدم ليخدم لا أن يكون عالة على الآخرين والمريخ. 
وناس التلميع الساطع عليهم أن يشغلوا وقتهم في مصلحة الفريق والعمل من أجله لأن إستفادتهم من خلف المريخ لا تُقدر بثمن.
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله دى مشكله كبيره اى زول بق جارى بس لى مصلحتو حتا اعلام المريخ فيهم ناس اصحاب مصالح شخصيه حتا انت يامزمل والله مشكله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياعمنا الحوشابي والله للاسف هذه المزمل مؤثر تاثير سلبي في نصف الشعب المريخي 
وياكسلاوي ياطيب ذي ابو حميد البلمع فيه مزمل دا بعد يخش المجلس ماحتشوف منو اي شي ذي الاعضاء الاسي قاعدين 



 

الحبيب مرتضى و ليه نقدر البلا قبل وقوعه قد يكون صاحب فكر يستفيد منه المريخ . . . ربما
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*الحمد لله نحن كلنا صفوة المجتمع السوداني كله وليس الرياضي فقط تاكدو بان الصفوه لن تختار الا الانسب الصفوي لايجامل في مريخيته وكلنا ملمين بكل شي وعارفين مايدور وفي النهايه سيبقي الانسب
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*غياب القاعدة الواعية اغرى الجميع بمجلس المريخ الذى اصبح مرتعا لكل طامع
                        	*

----------

